# Paph insigne 'Harefield Hall' & friends



## emydura (Jun 8, 2013)

A few insigne's in flower at the moment. Here are three with another two on the way. My normal insigne's grow outside in some pretty harsh condition with winter temps well below freezing. My valuable clones live in the heated greenhouse and grow and flower fine despite a minimum temp of around 15oC.


Paph insigne 'Harefield Hall'









Paph insigne Sanderae










Normal Paph insigne


----------



## Secundino (Jun 8, 2013)

A real beauty.


----------



## nathalie (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the 3 forms


----------



## GuRu (Jun 8, 2013)

David, these are lovely flowers, what a great display! 






I've been looking for insigne sanderae or sanderianum here in Germany for ages but unfortunately couldn't get one.


----------



## emydura (Jun 8, 2013)

GuRu said:


> I've been looking for insigne sanderae or sanderianum here in Germany for ages but unfortunately couldn't get one.



You should have been in Australia last year Rudolf as large specimen plants were being sold on eBay every 2nd week. There was a real run of them for some reason. Well worth getting as the flowers are so large and bright in colour.


----------



## fibre (Jun 8, 2013)

Great to see these variations together. 
It would be nice to see them side by side in one photograph.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 8, 2013)

emydura said:


> You should have been in Australia last year Rudolf as large specimen plants were being sold on eBay every 2nd week. There was a real run of them for some reason. Well worth getting as the flowers are so large and bright in colour.



I took advantage of that opportunity!
Very nice collection.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 8, 2013)

A nice collection of insigne you have there. Your clone of 'std' insigne is also very good. It has very little white in the dorsal, a lot less than my clone in any case. 
I love insigne for their ease of culture and their mid winter generosity of bloom


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice P. insigne collection and great pictures! Are you growing these plants outdoor or indoor?


----------



## emydura (Jun 8, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> I took advantage of that opportunity!.



So does yours have flowers this year? I wonder how easy these are to flower in Brisbane.



Brabantia said:


> Very nice P. insigne collection and great pictures! Are you growing these plants outdoor or indoor?



The Harefield Hall and Sanderae clones grow in my heated glasshouse (min 15-16oC) as they as they are too valuable to grow outside in some pretty harsh conditions. They flower every year now so they don't seem to need cooling as advised. I grow my normal insigne's outside all year round. Very hot dry summers and freezing winters (down to around -8oC, often around -4oC). They grow under protection so it wouldn't get that cold, but still there must be times when it is below freezing.


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 8, 2013)

emydura said:


> So does yours have flowers this year? I wonder how easy these are to flower in Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> The Harefield Hall and Sanderae clones grow in my heated glasshouse (min 15-16oC) as they as they are too valuable to grow outside in some pretty harsh conditions. They flower every year now so they don't seem to need cooling as advised. I grow my normal insigne's outside all year round. Very hot dry summers and freezing winters (down to around -8oC, often around -4oC). They grow under protection so it wouldn't get that cold, but still there must be times when it is below freezing.


Thank you David. Can I suppose that they are seeing sometimes 30°C (day temperature) because this is what I have in my GH.


----------



## emydura (Jun 8, 2013)

Brabantia said:


> Thank you David. Can I suppose that they are seeing sometimes 30°C (day temperature) because this is what I have in my GH.



The ones in the glasshouse would reach a maximum of 30-31oC in summer. In winter the maximum temperatures barely make it above 20oC. The ones outside would reach up to 40oC in summer and regularly above 30oC. The humidity at this time is very low. It is a very dry heat.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2013)

Bill Porter (Porter's Orchids) has a bunch of division of this plant ('Harefield Hall'), if anyone is interested.


----------



## Stone (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice ones David, I especially like the HH! I need one of those!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 9, 2013)

Great plants and lovely flowers !!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Jun 9, 2013)

fibre said:


> Great to see these variations together.
> It would be nice to see them side by side in one photograph.



Here you go Chris. The 'Harefield Hall' clone has faded a bit now as it has been open for a little while.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow, great call! It is good to see them side by side, the difference is incredible. I wish I had one of those.


----------



## fibre (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot, David! It is a wonderful picture and an interesting comparision!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2013)

the side by side is very informative, thanks.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 9, 2013)

A true "Harefield Hall" is hard to find...good for you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> A true "Harefield Hall" is hard to find...good for you!


As I said, Porter's Orchids has divisions for sale.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 9, 2013)

I just checked their website, didn't see it offered. every time I've bought "Harefield Hall" it has bloomed out to be an ordinary insigne.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 10, 2013)

There are a lot of them labeled as Harefield Hall, but are seedlings of a selfing (or so I have been told, I have never had the good fortune of having the opportunity to buy one, or a seedling of one)


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2013)

Trithor said:


> There are a lot of them labeled as Harefield Hall, but are seedlings of a selfing (or so I have been told, I have never had the good fortune of having the opportunity to buy one, or a seedling of one)



That's interesting. An article in the Australian Orchid review says HH is sterile and "no selfings have been successful" to the authors knowledge.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 10, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> That's interesting. An article in the Australian Orchid review says HH is sterile and "no selfings have been successful" to the authors knowledge.



Hmm, that was my understanding as well, so perhaps they are sibling/selfings of plants that are not even Harefield Hall, but some other selected clone?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2013)

probably or a hybrid


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 10, 2013)

Selfings would not be Harefield Hall. Only divisions of HH can be given that name. But, supposedly its a triploid, and can't breed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I just checked their website, didn't see it offered. every time I've bought "Harefield Hall" it has bloomed out to be an ordinary insigne.


It's not listed. Give Bill a call. I know he has some. Whether they are divisions of the awarded plant or selfings, I don't know. I only know what the tags say.


----------

